

87% of SMBs suffered a cyberattack last year, only 44% see security as a prio. - hepha1979
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2013/11/28/87-of-smbs-suffered-a-cyberattack-last-year-only-44-see-security-as-a-priority/

======
taproot
I would hazard a guess and say its actually much lower than 44. Security will
never be a business priority to most types of business, especially the ever
struggling smb market.

At least not until there is fines imposed for improper handling of user/
customer data.

Its a cost benefit thing plain and simple.

Edit further on that, take Sony for example, lose 500k ccs along with user
data, they just played the victim card and psn players rallied in their
defence. They had some extremely negligent security practices and not a single
fuck was given. This, this is the role model smb's have to look up to.

